# olcc-any update on river island water park? open for easter?



## elaine (Feb 6, 2006)

going easter--any chance it will be open?


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 6, 2006)

elaine said:
			
		

> going easter--any chance it will be open?



Hi Elaine.  We are on schedule for April opening.  No official "opening" date yet.  But since Easter is mid month.....I believe you have a really good chance of enjoying your folks home resorts newest amenity!


----------



## Sthack (Feb 6, 2006)

We'll be there for Easter as well.  What area (West Village, East, etc)  is near River Island?


----------



## Kevin62 (Feb 6, 2006)

It will be  located along the road that goes out to the Publix on Rte 192 so it will closest to the East and North Village.


----------



## Peter J (Feb 6, 2006)

*Hope it's an early April opening......*

......as we're going to be there for the first two weeks in April. Hope we don't have to wait until 2007 to get a look


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Peter!  I'm sure you will have a great time again this year!  I know as an owner, you will be able to at least tour the waterpark, even if it's not open yet.


----------



## Peter J (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, of course we will, Vickie, and I'm certainly looking forward to that!


----------



## Holly (Feb 9, 2006)

*Will the water park be open to the public?*

Will only guests and owners at OLCC be able to use it?


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 9, 2006)

Holly said:
			
		

> Will only guests and owners at OLCC be able to use it?



Yes Holly.  Our waterpark is not open to the public.


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 9, 2006)

I've read a report (http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=11302704#post11302704 post #6) that the date has been pushed back to May/June but I haven't called OLCC to confirm that.  I will be there May 19 to June 2, so I hope that it is open as well.  I suspect for my trip it will be.  I wish OLCC on its website would provide more information such as the expected completion dates and update if it gets delayed.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Feb 9, 2006)

Will there be any charge to exchangers for use of the waterpark? I'll be there with my wife, daughter, and 2 granddaughters over 4th of July.
Bernie


----------



## ljane (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All,
We are at OLCC now and I am sorry to inform you that the April opening of the Water Park look's allmost impossible.  We were told that the state of Florida pulled the workers off the Water Park construction to move them to other areas in Florida that were considered a "emergency need construction" area brought about by the storm damages that hit the area.

I asked if it would be open by June and they said let's hope so.

ljane


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 10, 2006)

Bernie8245 said:
			
		

> Will there be any charge to exchangers for use of the waterpark? I'll be there with my wife, daughter, and 2 granddaughters over 4th of July.
> Bernie



Hi Bernie.   No there will not be an admission charged.


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 10, 2006)

ljane said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> We are at OLCC now and I am sorry to inform you that the April opening of the Water Park look's allmost impossible.  We were told that the state of Florida pulled the workers off the Water Park construction to move them to other areas in Florida that were considered a "emergency need construction" area brought about by the storm damages that hit the area.
> 
> I asked if it would be open by June and they said let's hope so.
> ...


Thanks for the update.  That at least provides an explanation although I still have questions such as what emergency since when I was there in December it was on schedule.  I think we need to be careful in calling it a waterpark as I think some expectations are being set when it is basicly two pools, two spas, minature golf, a lazy river, and the buildings with some recreational activities.  It should be a nice recreational area but it will not be a water park like Wet-N-Wild.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Vickie. I didn't think there was any charge but my daughter asked me that question and I thought I better verify it.
Bernie


----------



## suekap (Feb 18, 2006)

Can you bring your own tubes or floats to OLCC?  Last year we used them at vistana.  They fold up and are very easy to pack in our suitcases.


----------

